
Building a Working Game of Tetris in Conway's Game of Life - progval
https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/11880/build-a-working-game-of-tetris-in-conways-game-of-life
======
shagie
Previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246348)

